# Best insurance for an older dog?



## Suzanne2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello there, I hope it's ok to ask a question like this! Does anyone have an opinion on which insurance company is best for an older dog? Mine is 9, we have only just got her from a rescue centre, and want to make the right decision. I know we need one that insures for life, and know there will be an excess, but if anyone has experience of claiming and getting good service I would really like to know. I have 2 weeks left to decide!

Many thanks.


----------

